# Misericordias domini in aeternum cantabo



## Miguelillo 87

What is the meaning of this phrase?

Se ricordias dominiinǽ ternvcm.cam

Note. By the way the letter ǽ it's without accent in the "a" IT'S BECAUSE i COULDN'T FIND THE ONE WHICH DOESN'T HAVE IT. 

Thank you all, for your answers


----------



## jazyk

Something is wrong with your sentence. I say it's unintelligible.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well I don't know if it's latin, I supposed it 'cause I saw it when I went to a museum of sacrum art, so I like a lot a picture of a saint who was dressed with a line, in which was inscripted the phrase I gave you. 

So nothing has sense?


----------



## jazyk

Te lo pongo en español. Es más fácil la correspondencia:

Se = se
ricordias = no existe. Lo más próximo que se me ocurre es el verbo recordari (recordar), que, teniendo como base esa terminación -as, me hace pensar en segunda persona de singular de presente de indicativo, que sería recordaris (recuerdas)

dominiinǽ = me suena a dominus (dueño/señor) o domina (dueña/señora)

ternvcm.cam = ni idea. No sé qué hace ese punto en el medio de las palabras.


----------



## modus.irrealis

I believe that the phrase is (part of)

Misericordias domini in aeternum cantabo

which is the start of Pslam 88 as can be seen here, and means "I will sing the mercies of the lord forever." I think that fits the religious context pretty well.


----------



## jazyk

> Misericordias domini in aeternum cantabo


Oh, this is crystal clear.


----------



## Nunty

modus.irrealis said:


> I believe that the phrase is (part of)
> 
> Misericordias domini in aeternum cantabo
> 
> which is the start of Pslam 88 as can be seen here, and means "I will sing the mercies of the lord forever." I think that fits the religious context pretty well.



Great call, modus.irrealis!


----------



## modus.irrealis

Actually, like most answers I find, google is the one that deserves all the credit, or at least the lion's share.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

muchas Gracias a todos, Trataré de buscar la pintura en Internet y a ver si así pueden ustedes ver el listón que trae y ayudarme a decifrarlo, Es que en verdad la pintuar ¡me encanto!


----------

